# Analysing Australian Company Accounts



## karmatik (8 September 2006)

Can somebody recommend a book on how to teach yourself to analyse company accounts or other source to do this?

Cheers


----------



## Realist (8 September 2006)

The best book is "The Intelligent Investor" by Ben Graham.

The 2nd best book is "Security Analysis" by Ben Graham.

If I could find another book by Ben Graham it'd be the third best book available...


----------



## brisvegas (8 September 2006)

karmatik said:
			
		

> Can somebody recommend a book on how to teach yourself to analyse company accounts or other source to do this?
> 
> Cheers




http://www.asa.asn.au/Corporate/Und...uide to Understanding Concise Annual Reports"


----------



## Knobby22 (8 September 2006)

And if you want to avoid traps.
The Numbers Game - Sykes, (formally Pierpoint).
Especially good for insurance and some useful tips for mining co.

The accountancy stndards have changed again so it will be a little out of date.


----------



## ggumpshots (8 September 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> The best book is "The Intelligent Investor" by Ben Graham.
> 
> The 2nd best book is "Security Analysis" by Ben Graham.
> 
> If I could find another book by Ben Graham it'd be the third best book available...



Those books have all the relevent information,but in terms of teaching yourself they are poor.
it is not set out in away that is crystal clear, but rather for an expert to devour and pick up the finer points. Of course you can learn many things but there must be something better.


----------



## BAM (14 September 2006)

I’ve just read ‘One up on Wall Street’ – by, Peter Lynch.
I found it to be a little elementary for my liking but it gives a basic run-down on what to look for in the financials of a company.
It’s also good for it’s simplistic approach to viewing stocks as businesses. I think that sometimes I get bogged-down by the intricacies of analysis, but Lynch brings you back to Earth by observing the common sense fundamentals. The things that stand out and are all around us in everyday life, that most people overlook.
Not rocket science, just a good read.


----------

